# Cinco de Mayo



## Tripel (May 5, 2010)

Happy Cinco de Mayo! I don't have a clue what the holiday represents, but I use it to celebrate Mexican food. Yum. 

Who else on the PB is celebrating? And how?

I'll be cooking on my discada tonight. Probably have some beers along with it, but I can't promise they'll be Mexican.


----------



## TimV (May 5, 2010)

Mexico defaulted on a debt to France, and a small French army sent to collect the debt was defeated.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 5, 2010)

Margaritas and Tacos


----------



## Tripel (May 5, 2010)

TimV said:


> Mexico defaulted on a debt to France, and a small French army sent to collect the debt was defeated.


 
True as that may be, the French would have been smart to settle the debt in the form of black beans, guacamole, and blue corn tortillas.


----------



## SolaGratia (May 5, 2010)

TimV said:


> Mexico defaulted on a debt to France, and a small French army sent to collect the debt was defeated.


 
Tim,

The French had other plans than to collect debt from Mexico.

For example, they wanted to provoke the U.S. knowing that the U.S. was in a civil war.

The French were supported by the English, Spaniards, and the Pope, especially over against Protestantism, U.S. Democracy.

Mexico was supported by the U.S. And at that time, the then president of Mexico was pro-U.S., pro-democratic, pro-liberty, against tyranny, against dictatorships, against popery. 

Not all in Mexico (both then and now) were happy with the outcome of the battle of Puebla (know as Cinco de Mayo). Some Mexicans (again, both then and now) wanted the French/Europe to remain in power in Mexico. They also wanted "Aristocratic Living" to remain in Mexico (like in Europe), for popery to control the people, for there to be a King or Emperor in Mexico. For instance, the French, the aristocrats both in Europe and in Mexico, and the Pope did managed to put a Emperor in Mexico.


----------



## AThornquist (May 5, 2010)

I'm holy so I don't mix with worldly celebrations.


----------



## Tripel (May 5, 2010)

Not a very festive group. Booooo!

I guess I'll be one of the few enjoying a Mexican feast today!


----------



## jwithnell (May 5, 2010)

I wonder how many people in Mexico City celebrate the Fourth of July?

BTW, I'll eat Mexican food anytime : )


----------



## AThornquist (May 5, 2010)

Oh, and my employer has a Mexican food cookout every May 5, so that is what I ate today. In terms of going out of my way to eat something Mexican other than the free stuff at work . . . no. I simply don't care about May 5.


----------



## Tripel (May 5, 2010)

jwithnell said:


> I wonder how many people in Mexico City celebrate the Fourth of July?


 
The same as the number of people in Dublin, but that doesn't stop me from celebrating St. Patrick's Day. The origin of the holiday is not what's important--it's all about the celebration.


----------



## jwright82 (May 5, 2010)

Tripel said:


> jwithnell said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many people in Mexico City celebrate the Fourth of July?
> ...


 
Amen brother! I'm Irish so I definantly celebrate st. patty's, but tonight I guess I'm spanish with no plans really but all well.


----------



## Andres (May 5, 2010)

Daniel, I'm with you. Any reason to have a fiesta is okay with me! Now if you really want to party like a mexican, then a pinata is most neccessary.


----------



## Montanablue (May 5, 2010)

Margaritas with my friends after work! (I'm not sure they were actually margaritas since they were made in a hole in the wall Montana bar with some very dubious looking tequila, but I'll take what I can get...)

I'll celebrate any holiday - why limit yourself to American ones. Any excuse to have good food and drink is fine with me!


----------



## bill (May 5, 2010)

> Mexico was supported by the U.S. And at that time, the then president of Mexico was pro-U.S., pro-democratic, pro-liberty, against tyranny, against dictatorships, against popery




Sounds to me like the Mexican president should have sided with the south.


----------



## jwright82 (May 5, 2010)

Whenever someone asks me what I am having for any holiday I, being Irish, tell them the same joke I heard a while back: I'm going to have a traditional 7 course Irish meal....a potato and a six pack of beer!!! I'll just have corrona tonight to celebrate cinco de meyo!!!


----------



## Caroline (May 5, 2010)

Hmmmm ... cinco de mayo. My hubby was born and raised in Mexico, but for some reason, he doesn't celebrate it. He doesn't need an excuse to cook good awesome Mexican food, though. I'm a blessed woman!


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 6, 2010)

I was downtown LA today with some friends (eating lunch at Philippe's Original)... there was quite the party downtown today for the 5th!


----------



## Montanablue (May 6, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Hmmmm ... cinco de mayo. My hubby was born and raised in Mexico, but for some reason, he doesn't celebrate it. He doesn't need an excuse to cook good awesome Mexican food, though. I'm a blessed woman!


 

So, I lived in Puebla (the city where the battle took place) for a while, and the impression I got was that Cinco de Mayo is very much a Puebla holiday, and not as popular in the rest of Mexico. 

But like you said, any excuse to cook Mexican food is a good one!


----------



## Tripel (May 6, 2010)

Did y'all have a good fiesta? 

My discada dish was delicious. And while I generally dislike Mexican beer, I kept it real with some Negra Modelo.


----------



## au5t1n (May 6, 2010)

¡Híjole! ¡Ahora tengo hambre!


----------



## Andres (May 6, 2010)

I drank some sangria.


----------



## jwright82 (May 6, 2010)

Andres said:


> I drank some sangria.


 
I love sangria, and from what I understand it is really easy to make at home.


----------

